# Hcg levels with a positive



## dee123 (Aug 1, 2003)

hi peter
please could you help me understand these hcg levels in early pregnacey?

I had a positive on day 13post et a blood test on day 14 which was 744.
I think this is good but how good?? 

i am having the next done on friday results on monday
Can you have any idea if it could be twins from these tests.

thank you 
dee


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

dee123 said:


> hi peter
> please could you help me understand these hcg levels in early pregnacey?
> 
> I had a positive on day 13post et a blood test on day 14 which was 744.
> ...


----------



## dee123 (Aug 1, 2003)

Hi peter
thanks peter for your repliy. I have just got back my second results which is 1618 day 16 post et thought I would add them to this just for an up date.
Scan on the 16th 
looking good
thanks again
deexx


----------

